

Ask HN: If it's okay to copy without taking the original? - earbitscom

Then is it okay for your doctor to donate a blood sample they got from you during a routine check up to a company who creates multiple clones for numerous adoptive parents who can't have children?  Obviously an allegory for copyright infringement and piracy.
======
earbitscom
2 hours and no responses. Interesting.

